

JavaScript: This is a trap, avoid it - bfred_it
http://bfred.it/notes/this-is-a-trap/

======
ubertaco
Depends on your team's conventions. I started doing this on a team where "var
self = this" was the convention (lots of Backbone code), so to the rest of my
team, "var view = this;" et. al were actually _less_ readable (because they
broke the reader's expectations).

------
bfred_it
I wrote this short article about "this" in the hope to make code more readable
and save you from debugging time.

Feel free to comment on it here or call BS. I'm here to learn. :)

